

What have you tried? - jor-el
http://mattgemmell.com/what-have-you-tried/

======
signaler
A very smart heuristic for getting an answer is to ask a question first, and
upon receipt of a shoddy answer, only then I proceed to answer it myself, and
go out on a limb. I half agree with the point Matt makes, but the argument
falls apart when it is presumed that all forms of enquiry are lazy and
unwarranted.

